# النظام الإقتصادي الإسلامي ...مستقبل البشرية. حسب الفاتيكان



## ابن سينا (28 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=142016165861433&oid=134278526590953&comments


----------



## طاهر ملحم (23 مايو 2011)

مشكوررررر


----------

